# Bruch’s Violin Concerto n.1



## Ignotu

Hello,
This is my first thread... 
It’s been always one of my favourites Violin Concertos, and I would like to purchase the best performance/recording of the Bruch’s Violin Concerto n.1
Any suggestion?
Thanks


----------



## science

I love the one by Aaron Rosand - but last I checked it's a little hard to find. 

I look forward to other people's recommendations on this.


----------



## Llyranor

I enjoy Perlman's. He makes the violin seem to cry at times. I haven't really listened to others yet, though, so can't make comparisons.


----------



## jurianbai

*Heifetz *(+Vieuxtemps)









Also complete works in Phillip, by Salvatore Accardo:









and a Naxos released by Chloe Hanslip.


----------



## science

I think my next choice might be the Perlman.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Interestingly, I find this concerto possibly the most overrated piece of music on the planet. In London, one could hear this piece nearly every day, it's so overplayed. I rather resent that the Bruch hogs a place in concert programmes (in all my years in orchestral management, I never programmed it ONCE) at the expense of other beautiful concertos which deserve to be played just as much (or even more so) than the Bruch (eg Dvořák, Glazunov).


----------



## science

Wow. Love really is a matter of taste. I don't live in London so I don't suffer from the same exposure to it that you do, so that could make a difference. Everything gets old if you hear it too much of course.


----------



## Taneyev

My favorite (and almost unknown) recording is Igor Oistrakh with papa conducting.


----------



## tahnak

Ignotu said:


> Hello,
> This is my first thread...
> It's been always one of my favourites Violin Concertos, and I would like to purchase the best performance/recording of the Bruch's Violin Concerto n.1
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks


I have put Yehudi Menuhin's DVD on my wishlist from Amazon.


----------



## tahnak

Delicious Manager said:


> Interestingly, I find this concerto possibly the most overrated piece of music on the planet. In London, one could hear this piece nearly every day, it's so overplayed. I rather resent that the Bruch hogs a place in concert programmes (in all my years in orchestral management, I never programmed it ONCE) at the expense of other beautiful concertos which deserve to be played just as much (or even more so) than the Bruch (eg Dvořák, Glazunov).


Bruch's is more inspired than Dvorak's or Glazunov's. It is really an outpouring of the soul and the violin touches those cords. Magnificent compistion that can never be described as "over-rated"


----------



## CageFan

That's true. Bruch was not mentioned enough(or at all) around where I live. I listened to a short sample(the first movement)from youtube by Joshua Bell and liked it. I would love to get one from amazon soon.(If they have it) maybe I would consider Perlman, his translation is completely different, very mature and soulful.


----------



## Ignotu

What about these recordings?

Kyung Wha Chung with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, from Decca

Chloe Hanslip with the London Symphony Orchestra, from Warner Classics

Any considerations?


----------



## jurianbai

Owned that Chloe Hanslip disc and it's okay with me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lin/Slatkin (Sony, 1986)


----------



## Edward Elgar

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220728180733&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

A score of it here.


----------



## Enjoying Life

Yehudi Menuhin's is fantastic. 

But you have to listen to the whole piece in one sitting. Each movement builds on the previous one. The first movement strikes me as full of youthful confidence. There is struggle but it is met with easy victory and confidence.

The middle movement is about a struggle that is not won easily and it changes the music. Gone is the youthful confidence and in its place comes a pain that is not defeated without leaving a mark.

The final movement is mature, strong but underlying it is the struggle of the second movement. Not removed but transformed into something powerful and dynamic. There is something understated and controlled about the power of this movement.

It is in the group of "hero" pieces but this one is not as simple as some and I really like how it deals with pain and struggle without a simple answer. I like how he uses that continuing struggle to make the music all the more powerful and strong.


----------



## RBrittain

I would love to have a great recording of it. I have a Tasmin Little recording, which is alright, but I heard a much better version playing in the background of a bookshop in London recently!


----------



## opus55

Ignotu said:


> What about these recordings?
> 
> Kyung Wha Chung with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, from Decca
> ...


That's my favorite!


----------

